

Revealed : how to induce a vimeo takedown - justatdotin

further to yesterday's article about vimeo censoring user data,
today's article in crikey gives more detail on what threats you need to make for vimeo to unceremoniously delete user data you don't like.
Of course, no evidence or due process is required, just the legal letterhead. and perhaps it's worth speculating that it won't hurt your mission if you happen to be australia's richest man ...<p>http://www.crikey.com.au/2011/04/14/twiggys-legal-team-native-title-video-incites-racial-hatred/
======
justatdotin
for completeness, the previous article was at
[http://www.crikey.com.au/2011/04/13/video-of-twiggys-
superb-...](http://www.crikey.com.au/2011/04/13/video-of-twiggys-superb-
meeting-with-native-title-group-taken-down/)

